# Horizontal Finger Engine Plans?



## Twmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Spent some time scouring the Intarnet looking for plans for a horizontal finger engine. I finds lots. And man, I mean LOTS!! of hits for the NAMES vertical finger engine. While I could likely modify that design I'd actually like to see an existing model.

Any links to such a beastie?

Thanks!


----------



## deverett (Apr 16, 2011)

Bill Reichart's widow sells plans for a horizontal finger engine.

http://www.billreichart.com/index.shtml

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## J. Tranter (Apr 16, 2011)

I think Bogstandard put some plans on here or over on MaddModer.


----------

